# Black Tank Extension Rod



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

So, I've seen the link for the Valterra extension rod (http://www.amazon.com/Valterra-T1046-10VP-Adjustable-Extension-Rod/dp/B002N5J9HU). And I bought one. Only it's not quite what I need. It's only threaded on one end, and I need it threaded on two ends - the handle screws onto one end, and the other end screws onto the piece that connects it up on the underbelly to the black tank. I can probably use this part if I cut the rod provided and use the 4 inch 'extender', but then I also have to cut foam insulation and around the underbelly to get to the piece to screw on. I'm not interested in that much work if I can simply find the double threaded rod replacement.

I arrived in Kentucky last week without a handle on the black tank. It must have vibrated off - I am able to unscrew the gray tank handle and use it, but the constant back and forth is annoying at best. I have searched the repair thread, and googled my brains out, but I can't find anyone mentioning this specific issue or replacement part. Anyone able to provide some guidance?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I lost my pull rod and decided that it would be the last time. The rod thread is a standard 1/4" coarse thread. I bought two 12" lengths of 1/4" all-thread. I had a couple of toilet handles left from a bathroom remodel and used them for the pulls. The output connector of the tank valves are 1/4' studs, so I bought a couple of 1/4" connectors to get it all cobbled together. I sheathed the rods with shrink tube for aesthetic value and doubled nutted the rods to the black/grey valves. They are heavier than the original but I've traveled thousands of miles with them and no problems. It may cost more than the funky manufactured ones but they will last and get the job done.

Valve Pull


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

robertized said:


> (I arrived in Kentucky last week without a handle on the black tank. It must have vibrated off - I am able to unscrew the gray tank handle and use it, but the constant back and forth is annoying at best. I have searched the repair thread, and googled my brains out, but I can't find anyone mentioning this specific issue or replacement part. Anyone able to provide some guidance?)
> 
> Reading this portion of your post and correct me if I am wrong, but it sounds like the original rod is still there all you need is the T handle, or our you missing both the handle and the rod.


I'm missing the T handle and the rod. The rod screws in up near the valve under the underbelly.


----------

